# Flux rk30's or rome 390/390 boss?



## parkrider98 (Oct 12, 2010)

which would you reccomend with a gnu park pickle? (reverse camber).
i ride mostly fool around in the park sometimes i carve though.
what color bindings? heres my board







[/IMG]


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For mostly park, the urethane backs on the RK30 would be great for you.


----------



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

I just picked up a pair of Flux RK30s.Ive been using Union bindings for a long time and wanted to switch it up.The range of motion that you get out of the highbacks is insane and would definetley help out a lot in the park.Try em out!


----------



## parkrider98 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input. would the flux rk30s still be ok for some carving on intermediete or black diamond stuff? i know they are urethane so they are much softer but will that make it a lot more difficult to carve with?


----------



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

parkrider98 said:


> Thanks for the input. would the flux rk30s still be ok for some carving on intermediete or black diamond stuff? i know they are urethane so they are much softer but will that make it a lot more difficult to carve with?


i dont see why not....yea the rk30's are soft but has enough stiffness to take you anywhere else on the mountain.I also hear they work great with reverse camber boards.


----------

